# Some cat photos



## har134 (Nov 16, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hari(if I may call you that?),

Love your cats. You have done a good job capturing their faces. That orange and white kitty #3 is my favorite; I like the fact that the oranges in his fur are repeated in the surface on which he lays. #1 orange and white kitty looks like it has been pushed a bit too much in post-processing; #3 has a more natural coloration to his fur. Black and white kitty processed in black and white is a nice touch, although the twig with leaves to the left distracts from that handsome soul. I realize that moving around him may have spooked him, leaving you with no shot.

For these being feral cats, I think you got some good images. I was once owned by an orange and white kitty years ago; they have a unique personality. Ask anyone who has been owned by one and they'll tell you that living with one is an experience you'll never forget.

Nice photos. Thank you so much for sharing.

Lorraine


----------



## vangoghsear (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so relieved these are actual cat portraits and not those cutesy things you see all over Facebook.

Nice work.  You have captured personality in the photos.


----------



## har134 (Nov 16, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> Hari(if I may call you that?),


Sure, no problem. 



Abbey08 said:


> Hari(if I may call you that?),
> Love your cats. You have done a good job capturing their faces. That orange and white kitty #3 is my favorite; I like the fact that the oranges in his fur are repeated in the surface on which he lays. #1 orange and white kitty looks like it has been pushed a bit too much in post-processing; #3 has a more natural coloration to his fur. Black and white kitty processed in black and white is a nice touch, although the twig with leaves to the left distracts from that handsome soul. I realize that moving around him may have spooked him, leaving you with no shot.
> 
> For these being feral cats, I think you got some good images. I was once owned by an orange and white kitty years ago; they have a unique personality. Ask anyone who has been owned by one and they'll tell you that living with one is an experience you'll never forget.
> ...



I think I post processed the orange cat a bit much as you said. Thanks for the feedback. 



vangoghsear said:


> I am so relieved these are actual cat portraits and not those cutesy things you see all over Facebook.
> 
> Nice work.  You have captured personality in the photos.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## har134 (Nov 19, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Abbey08 (Nov 19, 2012)

The orange kitty is so relaxed in 'Cozy Corner.' In '....Disturbance,' my first inclination was to comment on the white balance; after looking for a while, my take on it is that he truly looks like he has been transformed by the sunshine he's lying in. I wish I had an orange kitty 

Lorraine


----------



## har134 (Nov 20, 2012)

Abbey08 said:


> The orange kitty is so relaxed in 'Cozy Corner.' In '....Disturbance,' my first inclination was to comment on the white balance; after looking for a while, my take on it is that he truly looks like he has been transformed by the sunshine he's lying in. I wish I had an orange kitty
> 
> Lorraine



The white balance was deliberate. I changed from "Auto white balance" to "Shadow" in the camera setting. I think that emphasized the orange effect.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 20, 2012)

I love cat shots, that orange cat is certainly expressive. Nice.


----------



## har134 (Nov 20, 2012)

Gumby said:


> I love cat shots, that orange cat is certainly expressive. Nice.



Thank you.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Nov 22, 2012)

harishankar said:


> Who is tha Disturbance? by harishankar, on Flickr



"Wha-? Whatcha' lookin' at?!"

This is cool! The timing on the picture is great, too. Love the lighting on this one as well.


----------



## har134 (Nov 24, 2012)

TheFuhrer02 said:


> "Wha-? Whatcha' lookin' at?!"
> 
> This is cool! The timing on the picture is great, too. Love the lighting on this one as well.



Thanks.  I didn't think of the shadows when I took the picture, but glad that it has worked.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the expressions you have caught. Well done


----------



## har134 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dunluchyn said:


> I love the expressions you have caught. Well done



Thanks.


----------

